# We broke a record!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I don't know if anyone else follows the "Most users ever online" or the "In total there are # users online" at the bottom of the index page, but I do. I'm just weird like that.  :lol: 

Lately, I have noticed that the number of users "in total" has gone up from around 10-15 to about 20-30 and we finally broke the "most users ever online" record on December 8th! As far as I recall, I believe the record has been set for 90 users back in 2009! We broke the record by only 2 users: "Most users ever online was 92 on Wed Dec 08, 2010 11:38 pm!" Wow, congrats everyone!  

I don't know why we have had a sudden spike in the number of users online, which are mostly guests, maybe the holiday season? I have no clue otherwise, but I do know that I am excited to see a change in the record and ready to see it be broken again! :mrgreen: 

Thanks for reading this ridiculous post, but I have had a tough day and noticing this has probably been the highlight of it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm weird like that too lol! :ugeek: Let's go for 100 now! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

There's some enthusiasm! :lol: 
Uber geeks unite! :ugeek:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, well maybe it's because it's finals week and some of us don't want to be writing their final papers/studying for exams.. that's why I've been haunting the forums more so lately ;P


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

firephoenixla said:


> Haha, well maybe it's because it's finals week and some of us don't want to be writing their final papers/studying for exams.. that's why I've been haunting the forums more so lately ;P


Ha! I am right there with ya!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I feel bad. I could have made us 93 if I wasn't asleep! Where are my priorities?? :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck with your finals you two! 

PJM, I'm not even positive I was on right then either, but I'm still happy... :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

We did it again!! We broke our "most users ever online" record again tonight! :mrgreen: 
However, we went from 92 to 28, so I think that the system resets each year, because if it doesn't reset the automatic counter must be busted. :lol: 

Most users ever online was 28 on Sun Jan 02, 2011 8:59 pm :mrgreen: Woooo!! :ugeek:


----------

